# Confused between Dell S2240l and Benq GW2255HM



## DragonWarrior927 (Oct 3, 2014)

As the title says I'm confused between both the displays as both have their own pros and cons. I've ordered a Lenovo y50-70 and as I've been using  my desktop for a very long time for gaming, surfing the net and watching movies I was  thinking of buying an external monitor for dual monitor setup to get the desktop experience. My desktop has a matte TN 19" 1440x900 viewsonic monitor so both of them will look gorgeous to me 

I'm just listing down the pros and cons afaik

*Dell S2240l (7ms g2g) (Cost:8.6k)*

Pros:                                               
-> IPS                                             
-> 82% colorgamut                            
-> Rich and vibrant colors                    
-> Looks                                           
-> Again the "IPS" thing  

Cons:This applies for a lot of IPS monitors. (Can anyone confirm?)
-> IPS glow
-> Blacks appear greyish for black images
-> 1000:1 contrast
-> 6-bit color(?/not sure)
-> Glossy

*Benq GW2255HM (6ms g2g) (Cost:8k)*
Pros:                                               
-> VA LED                                        
-> Inky blacks                                   
-> 3000:1 contrast                            
-> True 8-bit colors                           
-> Semi-glossy
-> Flicker free(there was a revision I guess)

Cons:
-> Only 72% color gamut
-> Read VA LED has more ghosting problems
-> VA is considered by many as inferior to IPS.(Not sure why)
-> Looks

I don't feel the need for the ultra high viewing angles as I live in a hostel. I prefer a well lit room(have a large window with a transluscent curtain) beside the desk but can shift to a dark curtain if IPS justifies it. 

Can anyone help me choose between these monitors? Any suggestions for alternative monitors are also welcome 
If you own either of the models can you verify the stuff I concluded from online reading?


Also can anyone suggest which one's better for text reading as I'll spend most of the time on internet and 2-3 hours of COD4 on LAN.

Thanks for reading the long post


----------



## hitesh (Oct 3, 2014)

I have the Dell one. Also have a similar setup, large window behind the desk. 

So here is my experience - It is nice and good but for me, it is just tooo GLOSSY. Any dark scene comes up and you are looking at yourself, it is such a pain 

If you watch movies/ tv series, avoid it. Even for gaming it is not that good. For example while playing CSGO, if someone is at dark spot (CTB in D2) it is quite difficult to see him compared to a non-glossy monitor.

But then for your usage, glossy screen shouldn't be a problem. Still I would recommend the BenQ


----------



## DragonWarrior927 (Oct 3, 2014)

hitesh said:


> I have the Dell one. Also have a similar setup, large window behind the desk.
> 
> So here is my experience - It is nice and good but for me, it is just tooo GLOSSY. Any dark scene comes up and you are looking at yourself, it is such a pain
> 
> ...



Thank you. Can you confirm the if the S2240l has IPS glow? I heard almost all IPS panels have IPS glow , just to confirm, can you post a pic the monitor with complete dark scene without any lighting? That would be very helpful as no one has ever properly reviewed Dell S2240l panel and I don't think I'll be able to live with greys/violets instead of pure black ( I feel viewsonic was good enough at this)


----------

